# albums that took you multiple listens to appreciate



## aqxsl (Dec 5, 2012)

Rock Bottom by Robert Wyatt

i remember when this finally clicked around the third listen and wow; so gloriously depressing. well worth devoting some time to appreciate and a top 10 album for shure

[video=youtube;4vmncV7MgcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vmncV7MgcQ[/video]


94 Diskont by Oval

at first glance this seems underwhelming, but the album is truly ambient perfection.  i could listen to this track forever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvW6qiTkZdw


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 5, 2012)

Cerf, Mitiska & Jaren - Give Me A Sound

[video=youtube;_PUCMSOxjbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PUCMSOxjbs[/video]

I always saw their songs as too mainstream alone, though I've grown to love their album


----------



## Larrson (Dec 5, 2012)

The Who- Tommy

[video=youtube;nGG_v_GnrQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGG_v_GnrQg[/video]


It took me a few times to put together the plot and then a few more to put together its meaning. Probably Pete's best music. Too bad it's overlooked compared to some of their other stuff


----------



## Namba (Dec 6, 2012)

Converge's Jane Doe... now I go back to it at least once every two weeks or so. Something about it is fresh every time, not too mention piercing in the best way possible.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 6, 2012)

Don't think I've ever done that.
Either I like something, or I don't. If I don't, I can't find the point in giving it multiple listens.


----------



## Demensa (Dec 7, 2012)

I was looking around for about 20 minutes trying to find something beside Cynic's Carbon Based Anatomy (which I have mentioned several times before) but I couldn't find anything. This is basically because I'm constantly trying to listen to new music. This leaves little time for re-listens. The albums I do listen to repeatedly are generally ones which I loved from the very start (which is not to say I don't come to appreciate them more.)
There is so much I want to go back to though... I'll never know how much more I'll get out of the music (HOW MUCH I'M CURRENTLY MISSING!) until I actually do listen again.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 7, 2012)

Chemlab - East Side Militia
16Volt - FullBlackHabit
Pig - Sinsation
Fever Ray - Fever Ray
Radiohead - OK Computer
Nero's Day at Disneyland - Attention Shoppers

That's all I can think of right now.



Demensa said:


> There is so much I want to go back to though... I'll never know how much more I'll get out of the music (HOW MUCH I'M CURRENTLY MISSING!) until I actually do listen again.



I want you to stop listening to new music for 24 hours. For the rest of the day, you are going to sit down and enjoy all the good shit you've forgotten.


----------



## Em1l (Dec 7, 2012)

The HAARP Machine - Disclosure, Didnt really like it at first, took me many listens to fully appreciate the instrumental complexity


----------



## Plantar (Dec 7, 2012)

Whiskey for the Holy Ghost by Mark Lanegan. At first, I didn't like a few of the songs but they've really grown on me, and I love the sound of them now. So so much.


----------



## Aden (Dec 7, 2012)

Can only think of a few off the top of my head

Scott Walker - The Drift
Kayo Dot - Blue Lambency Downward
Sunn O))) - White1
In the Woods... - Omnio


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 7, 2012)

Can't say I have such cases. If I don't like something, then I simply don't listen it anymore.
I ain't forcing myself to like an album


----------



## Demensa (Dec 7, 2012)

Saliva said:


> I want you to stop listening to new music for 24 hours. For the rest of the day, you are going to sit down and enjoy all the good shit you've forgotten.



It's 12:35 pm right now. I will not touch a new song until 12:35 tomorrow.


----------



## aqxsl (Dec 7, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> Don't think I've ever done that.
> Either I like something, or I don't. If I don't, I can't find the point in giving it multiple listens.



you're going to miss out on a lot of great things with this kind of mindset



Larrson said:


> The Who- Tommy
> It took me a few times to put together the plot and then a few more to put together its meaning. Probably Pete's best music. Too bad it's overlooked compared to some of their other stuff



agreed; this and their other concept album Quadrophenia are both tremendous.  knowing the story/context of the music is crucial

case in point, the Robert Wyatt album i posted was written after he broke his spine and became permanently paralyzed from the waist down; basically runining his career, relationship, and life.  knowing this makes it much easier to empathize with the madness and existential disillusionment of Rock Bottom



Plantar said:


> Whiskey for the Holy Ghost by Mark Lanegan. At first, I didn't like a few of the songs but they've really grown on me, and I love the sound of them now. So so much.



i remember you posted this in a thread where i listened to and rated albums people posted.  i think my reaction was something like, "i don't love the music style, but this seems really deep and will probably grow on me with a few more listens".  i have yet to give a few more listens, forgive me


----------



## Plantar (Dec 7, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> i remember you posted this in a thread where i listened to and rated albums people posted.  i think my reaction was something like, "i don't love the music style, but this seems really deep and will probably grow on me with a few more listens".  i have yet to give a few more listens, forgive me


That's actually almost exactly what you said, and it's definitely one of my most favorites right now.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 7, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Can't say I have such cases. If I don't like something, then I simply don't listen it anymore.
> I ain't forcing myself to like an album



That's what they all say until they end up listening to _In the Aeroplane Over the Sea_ thirty consecutive times because /mu/ told them to.
Have you accepted your lord and savior Jesus Christ?


----------



## Conker (Dec 8, 2012)

_Nightmare _by Avenged Sevenfold. I really didn't like the album during my first listen, but after like three, I thought it was pretty awesome. Their self titled album is still way better though, but the depressed nature of _Nightmare_ grew on me.


----------



## Demensa (Dec 8, 2012)

Conker said:


> _Nightmare _by Avenged Sevenfold. I really didn't like the album during my first listen, but after like three, I thought it was pretty awesome. Their self titled album is still way better though, but the depressed nature of _Nightmare_ grew on me.



Hmmm... I might have to give this another listen, because I was a little disappointed (maybe disappointed is the wrong word. My expectations were not surpassed though.) when I first heard it. I guess I just expected a similar approach to City of Evil and their self titled and that's not what I got. Maybe I'll play it during my "24 hours of rediscovery" of which I have 14 hours left...

I have to agree with you on liking the self titled better. "A Little Piece of Heaven" is one of my favourite songs ever...


----------



## aqxsl (Dec 10, 2012)

Aden said:


> Can only think of a few off the top of my head
> 
> Scott Walker - The Drift
> Kayo Dot - Blue Lambency Downward
> ...



whoo!  i was thinking about posting The Drift as well.  that album is _deep_

of all Kayo Dot, have to say Blue Lambency Downward is the one i could not get into as much; i must be missing something



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Can't say I have such cases. If I don't like something, then I simply don't listen it anymore.
> I ain't forcing myself to like an album



this is an ironic post, right?



Plantar said:


> That's actually almost exactly what you said, and it's definitely one of my most favorites right now.



ya know, i'll have to dive in to this again; i'm really getting the urge


a few more albums that come to mind are:

Trout Mask Replica from Captain Beefheart; took me a while to finally love it.  hate-filled dissonance interspersed with surrealist monologues; shits all over art and society both lyrically and structurally

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5I-Xq54FT4

Anima from Vladislav Delay; lingers for 1.5 hours on the verge of becoming an "electronic" song but never actually does.  seems like a clusterfuck of beats textures with no real direction.  after thinking about the concept of Anima a bit more though, it all makes sense; its a potent musical interpretation of the perpetual existential dilemma of uncertain self identity.  gat damn, it hits hard; top 5 album easily

[video=youtube;RbAxbvWCSOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbAxbvWCSOQ[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Dec 12, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> Vladislav Delay - Anima



This is most certainly going to need more than one listen, but man, it is really interesting. I almost went into it thinking it was going to be 'easy listening' but it most certainly was not. It was sufficiently long as well; long enough to make me question how long I had been listening for (Near the end I couldn't tell If I had been listening for 10 minutes or 2 hours and I didn't want to open my eyes to check).
The last minute or so really did have an enormous impact, after the hour long, "wash of uncertainty". 

There's so much more meaning in it. I know. I must go back and find it.


----------



## Beatles (Dec 18, 2012)

The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway by Genesis
fucking weirdest/trippiest album i've heard, but i absolutely am obsessed with it now.

[video=youtube;mH44CqW4Pvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mH44CqW4Pvc[/video]


----------

